# Conseils de partitionnement



## figaro (11 Mai 2007)

Salut à tous !

Bon déjà j'espère qu'on dit bien "partitionnement" lol. Bref, plus serieusement, après quelques recherches sur le forum j'ai lu que c'est un sujet qui faisait déjà en 2004 (peut être n'ai je pas écrit les bons mots clef ?).

Je compte acheter un MBP doté d'un disque dur de 160 Go au mois de Juin. Je ne m'étais pas posé la question du partitionnement auparavant. Sachant que j'aurai à coté de cela un disque dur externe de 250 Go pour les sauvegardes, est-il utile ou judicieux de partitionner  le disque dur du MBP en deux :

-1 partition pour le systeme et les appli
-1 partition pour les fichiers persos (documents texte, musiques, films)


Merci d'avance pour vos réponses ou si vous avez trouvé des sujets traitant du problème.

A bientôt !


----------



## MamaCass (11 Mai 2007)

Salut figaro 

Le partitionnement (oui oui c'est comme &#231;a que l'on dit ) est un vaste sujet, en gros y'a les gens pour et les gens contre.

Comme tu as un disque dur externe, je ne vois pas l'inter&#234;t de partionner ton HD interne.

Mac OS X aime l'espace :love: Ce n'est que mon avis.

Sur Mac OS X, le partionnement n'est pas aussi vitale compar&#233; &#224; Windows (o&#249; il y a souvent risque d'attaque et donc de cr&#233;er une partition syst&#232;me uniquement)

D'autres avis viendront &#224; mon avis


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Mai 2007)

Bienvenue,

Je fais partie de l'autre côté... 

Les deux, trois fois où mon système est vraiment partie en vrille (y compris sous x), je n'aurais pas eu mes fichiers sur une seconde partition, ils étaient perdus...
Avoir un disque externe pour sauvegarder, c'est bien... mais il faut penser à le faire régulièrement. Pas que ça s'oublie vite, mais pas loin...
Dernière chose: ne pas oublier de sauvegarder certains fichiers pénibles à trouver comme les signets, le carnet d'adresses, les dates d'iCal, etc.

Bon switch dans tous les cas!

A.


----------



## anneee (12 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Bienvenue,
> 
> Je fais partie de l'autre côté...
> 
> ...




je crois que l'on peut réinstaller osx en choisissant l'option "archive/install" et ainsi conserver ses données


----------



## MamaCass (12 Mai 2007)

anneee a dit:


> je crois que l'on peut réinstaller osx en choisissant l'option "archive/install" et ainsi conserver ses données



Exact mais bon, moi perso j'aime pas trop, c'est pas clean, moi je préfére repartir à zéro


----------



## figaro (12 Mai 2007)

Merci pour vos conseils .

Pour résumer, vos conseils, d'un côté comme de l'autre, c'est bien de ne PAS partitionner, MAIS de faire des sauvegardes quasi journalière, c'est bien ça ?

Sinon d'apres quelques recherches, il semblerait que si je fais régulièrement un clone de mon systeme sur mon disque dur externe, puis que je le retransfere sur mon disque dur interne cela suffirait à défragmenter (j'ai oublié de préciser que mon disque dur externe sera exprès pour les sauvegardes).

Je parle de cela car partitionnement/fragmentation sont liés à cause des gros fichiers (sans entrer dans les détails car je suis pas un expert).


----------



## Adrienhb (13 Mai 2007)

anneee a dit:


> je crois que l'on peut réinstaller osx en choisissant l'option "archive/install" et ainsi conserver ses données



Euh oui... mais dans les cas que j'ai en mémoire, la partition qui était partie en vrille (celle avec le système) était devenue invisible... Donc il fallait que je reformate tout et là je doute que l'option "archive/installe" m'eut été d'une grande utilité... 



figaro a dit:


> Je parle de cela car partitionnement/fragmentation sont liés à cause des gros fichiers (sans entrer dans les détails car je suis pas un expert).



La fragmentation n'est pas trop à l'ordre du jour sous mac... la question n'a guère été abordée.

A.


----------



## figaro (13 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> La fragmentation n'est pas trop à l'ordre du jour sous mac... la question n'a guère été abordée.
> 
> A.



Ah ok, je pense que les sujets du forum sur lesquels je suis tombé étaient trop anciens alors (là et là), il me semblait bien avoir lu des infos sur des sites qui allaient dans le sens de ton raisonnement, je comprends mieux maintenant ^_^

Bon je vais suivre vos conseils à tous, à savoir créer une partition pour des fichiers très sensibles (des cours et des projets), surement pas très grosse, et en avoir une deuxieme pour le systeme est des fichiers "moins important", type films et musique, car de toutes façons je compte bien faire des sauvegardes régulières avec Superduper (il me semble bien mais je suis ouvert à tout autre conseil sur un autre logiciel de sauvegarde).

Merci à tous encore une fois pour ces précieux conseils, plus je passe de temps à lire ou écrire sur ce forum, et plus j'apprécie  (ça doit être le forum auxquel je m'intéresse le plus depuis que j'ai internet !)


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Mai 2007)

figaro a dit:


> Bon je vais suivre vos conseils à tous, à savoir créer une partition pour des fichiers très sensibles (des cours et des projets), surement pas très grosse, et en avoir une deuxieme pour le systeme est des fichiers "moins important", type films et musique, car de toutes façons je compte bien faire des sauvegardes régulières avec Superduper (il me semble bien mais je suis ouvert à tout autre conseil sur un autre logiciel de sauvegarde).




Ta seconde partition devra néanmoins être conséquentes: la musique et les films prennent de la place et il faut laisser quelques Go de libres (idéalement au moins une dizaine) à ton système pour qu'il puisse travailler sans risque.
Tu peux très bien dire à ton système que la musique et les films se trouvent ailleurs. 
Quant à la sauvegarde, tention on oublie facilement de la faire... pour ce qui est du logiciel, Synk m'avait bien plus à l'époque.



figaro a dit:


> Merci à tous encore une fois pour ces précieux conseils, plus je passe de temps à lire ou écrire sur ce forum, et plus j'apprécie  (ça doit être le forum auxquel je m'intéresse le plus depuis que j'ai internet !)



Je comprends très bien ce que tu dis... on s'y fait très vite à ce forum, à consulter régulièrement son tableau de bord, à bouler, aller au bar, à pester qu'on ne retrouve pas la même chose sur d'autres forums, ni les mêmes smileys, et j'en passe.... 

A.


----------



## figaro (14 Mai 2007)

Re !

Je pense que suite à vos conseils je vais bien laisser 40 Go system et 100 Go pour les données persos (environ, puisque le disque fera environ 150 gigas une fois formaté). 

Ca semble intéressant d'après vous pour pouvoir laisser 10 Go de libre au systeme comme d'après les conseils d' Adrienhb ? (autrement dit selon vous, pour une utilisation "lambdas" 30 Go pour le system et les applis c'est suffisant ? ou vaut mieux voir grand et y consacrer 40 Go, donc une partition de 50 Go rien que pour le systeme).

-Question au passage, sans forcément rentrer dans beaucoup de détails techniques, pourquoi faut-il 10Go de libre sur la partition systeme pour être à l'aise ? (ça fait beaucoup non ?)

-Je ne pense pas installer windows, mais puisque j'ai une licence (je suis sous xp actuellement) si un jour j'ai "besoin" d'installer windows, pourrais je le faire directement en réduisant la partition "données perso" ou "systeme". Bon sinon au pire comme j'aurai un DD externe je pourrai toujours tout enlever et tout reinstaller proprement .

Merci encore pour votre aide, vive la communauté MacGé !

p.s : Adrienhb : je ne vais pas encore au bar, mais puisque tu m'incites ça devrait pas tarder .


----------



## MamaCass (14 Mai 2007)

Salut figaro,

Une fois que tes partitions seront faites (&#224; l'installation de Mac OS X) tu ne pourras pas changer leur taille.

Pr&#233;vois bien 40 go pour le syst&#232;me, cela n'est pas de trop 

Il faut toujours avoir de l'espace libre, rien que pour graver un DVD, le Finder ou logiciel de gravure a besoin de la taille du DVD (4.7 go) en espace libre sur le disque dur. Sinon pas de gravure.

Sinon Mac OS X a besoin de place pour que tout tourne tr&#232;s bien


----------



## r e m y (14 Mai 2007)

Quand on partitionne, on finit toujours par &#234;tre m&#233;content de leur taille... Y'en a toujours une qui se r&#233;v&#232;le trop petite et l'autre trop grande (avec de l'espace inutilis&#233; b&#234;tement).

Donc ensuite il faut trouver un utilitaire de modification de partition avec tous les risques li&#233;s &#224; ce genre d'accrobatie susceptible de faire perdre ses donn&#233;es.

Il faut savoir aussi que BootCamp, refuse de cr&#233;er la parition d&#233;di&#233;e &#224; Windows sur un disque d&#233;j&#224; partitionn&#233;.

Bref, je conseille de ne PAS partitionner


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Mai 2007)

figaro a dit:


> Je pense que suite à vos conseils je vais bien laisser 40 Go system et 100 Go pour les données persos (environ, puisque le disque fera environ 150 gigas une fois formaté).
> 
> Ca semble intéressant d'après vous pour pouvoir laisser 10 Go de libre au systeme comme d'après les conseils d' Adrienhb ? (autrement dit selon vous, pour une utilisation "lambdas" 30 Go pour le system et les applis c'est suffisant ? ou vaut mieux voir grand et y consacrer 40 Go, donc une partition de 50 Go rien que pour le systeme).
> 
> -Question au passage, sans forcément rentrer dans beaucoup de détails techniques, pourquoi faut-il 10Go de libre sur la partition systeme pour être à l'aise ? (ça fait beaucoup non ?)



Je fais tourner Panther sur un disque dur de 7Go... donc tu vois on peut tourner avec moins de 10 Go de libre. 
Mais je reconnais que lorsque je suis passé à un disque de 110 Go sur mon iBook et que j'ai laissé une quarantaine de Go à mon système... et bé je l'ai senti plus à l'aise.
30 Go pour le système/applis seront suffisant. Mais n'y mets pas ta musique et tes films, ça se remplirait vite.
Ah oui et n'oublie pas, lorsque tu réinstalleras ton système de personnaliser son installation, histoire de virer les trucs dont tu ne serviras pas (des kits de langue, des pilotes d'imprimante, voir des appli genre Garageband).
Et pour répondre à ta seconde question: un ami qui navigue dans Mac os x et linux m'expliquait qu'il faudrait, en théorie, laisser de libre 10% de la taille du disque dur.

Valà, valà,

A.

ps:
Amuse-toi bien au bar!


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> Il faut savoir aussi que BootCamp, refuse de créer la parition dédiée à Windows sur un disque déjà partitionné.



Tiens je ne le savais pas ça. Et peut-on installer BootCamp sur une partition déjà existante qu'on aurait prévu pour?

A.


----------



## r e m y (14 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Tiens je ne le savais pas ça. Et peut-on installer BootCamp sur une partition déjà existante qu'on aurait prévu pour?
> 
> A.


 
NON...


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> NON...



Mais, mais, mais... c'est nul ça! 

Bon donc si je comprends bien, il faut tout effacer, faire une clean install, installer boot camp, créer une partition windows, en profiter pour créer une partition fichiers et valà!  :rateau:

A.


----------



## r e m y (15 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Mais, mais, mais... c'est nul ça!
> 
> Bon donc si je comprends bien, il faut tout effacer, faire une clean install, installer boot camp, créer une partition windows, en profiter pour créer une partition fichiers et valà!  :rateau:
> 
> A.


 

C'est bootcamp qui crée tout seul la partition Windows... mais il refuse de le faire si le disque est déjà partitionné. (donc tu oublies le "on en profite pour créer une partition fichiers")


----------



## Adrienhb (15 Mai 2007)

r e m y a dit:


> C'est bootcamp qui crée tout seul la partition Windows... mais il refuse de le faire si le disque est déjà partitionné. (donc tu oublies le "on en profite pour créer une partition fichiers")



Flûte, j'avais compris que l'on pouvait partitionner grâce à BC à tout va... bon... :rose:

A.


----------



## zeldar (16 Mai 2007)

Peut on creer deux partitions NTFS? (et une pour mac os evidemment)


----------



## MamaCass (16 Mai 2007)

On ne peut pas cr&#233;er de partition NTFS sur mac, c'est le formatage pour Windows 2000 et XP.

Sur Mac tu peux faire du HFS+, du MS-DOS (Fat32), etc


----------



## figaro (17 Mai 2007)

Re tout le monde !

D&#233;sol&#233;, vous m'avez tous r&#233;pondu rapidement et je n'ai pas pu venir vous remercier car j'&#233;tais en examens (les ecrits c'est fini, hourra, plus que les oraux !!!)

En tout cas merci pour vos explications, surtout par rapport &#224; bootcamp car je n'etais pas du tout au courant qu'on ne pouvait pas cr&#233;er de partition windows si le disque &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; partionn&#233;.

Cependant il doit &#234;tre possible de cr&#233;er une partition de fichier apres l'installation de bootcamp (et donc de windows) non ? (je vais de ce pas lire le fil sur bootcamp)


Merci pour le tuyaux sur les 10&#37; de libre &#224; laisser Adrienhb, j'imagine que c'est genre, par exemple, si on a une partion de 40 Go pour le systeme, il faut lui laisser 4Go de libre (donc le remplir au maximum avec 36Go d'applis).

A tr&#232;s bient&#244;t tous !

p.s : &#231;a y est je suis all&#233; au bar voir le concours "Ugly Home Made Avatar Contest" lol

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Edit : j'ai trouv&#233; cette discussion sur le forum pour l'id&#233;e d'une partition d'&#233;change : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=172872&highlight=bootcamp+partitions

Apparemment ya une autre discussion dessus, je suis tomb&#233; dessus ya peut etre un mois mais je ne la retrouve pas. Je vais encore chercher


----------



## figaro (17 Mai 2007)

Voilà THE sujet, super bien traité je trouve ! Donc pour créer trois partitions (ou plus) :

par exemple :
-Mac OSX
-Windows
-Données


http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=169021&page=

Bonne lecture


----------



## Adrienhb (18 Mai 2007)

figaro a dit:


> En tout cas merci pour vos explications, surtout par rapport à bootcamp car je n'etais pas du tout au courant qu'on ne pouvait pas créer de partition windows si le disque était déjà partionné.



De rien et profite bien de tes vacances.



figaro a dit:


> Merci pour le tuyaux sur les 10% de libre à laisser Adrienhb, j'imagine que c'est genre, par exemple, si on a une partion de 40 Go pour le systeme, il faut lui laisser 4Go de libre (donc le remplir au maximum avec 36Go d'applis).



Ton système tournera, mais pour qu'il soit à l'aise je lui laisserai un peu plus...

A.


----------



## tbr (18 Mai 2007)

Comme certains ici, je ne suis plus du tout partisan du partitionnement. Pourquoi ?

Exp&#233;rience personnelle (provenant dema longue pratique des syst&#232;mes HDD/Microsoft)
... oui, je sais, on est ici sur Mac... mais bon, vous verrez que le probl&#232;me est quasiment le m&#234;me.

Bref.

Donc, je partitionnais mon disque principal, souvent en 3 ou 4 disques. je vous fais gr&#226;ce des d&#233;nominations. Je me suis rendu compte d'une part que &#231;a ne changeait pas grand chose au schmillblick &#8212; au fur et &#224; mesure que l'OS devenait plus "performant" &#8212; et, surtout, d'autre part, que lors de plantages, il y avait pas mal de trucs que je n'avais pas sauvegard&#233;s (et qui &#233;taient donc perdus &#224; jamais. Le fait EST que les sauvegardes, on les fait souvent "jur&#233;, crach&#233; !", c'est-&#224;-dire toutes les Saint-Glinglin).
Pire encore, la plupart des plantages &#233;taient de niveau hardware : j'ai plant&#233; comme cela 5 (!) HDD maxtor (d'o&#249; ma m&#233;fiance totale vis &#224; vis de cette marque) et ai perdu plusieurs ann&#233;es de travail... Ma foi, environ 400 Go remplis d'images et de musiques compos&#233;es par mes soins, de fichiers .doc, etc., &#231;a calme.
> Cons&#233;quence : partitionn&#233; ou non, le HDD plante plus souvent au niveau hardware qu'au niveau software (mon exp&#233;rience) et on perd de toute mani&#232;re tout. Ou bien il faut aller chez un sp&#233;cialiste et... Bon, on oublie. Ca co&#251;te la peau des glands.

De ce fait, et parce qu'on n'y gagne pas grand chose. je dirais m&#234;me qu'on a tendance &#224; se sentir en s&#233;curit&#233;, du coup, on ne fait plus du tout attention. On oublie m&#234;me de sauvegarder.
Au surplus, certainsfichiers restent planqu&#233;s o&#249; il ne faut pas > cas de Windows.

Je suis partisan par contre du syst&#232;me &#224; deux HDD, un pour le syst&#232;me, et l'autre en externe &#8212; qui lui, peut &#233;ventuellement &#234;tre partitionn&#233; (quoique...) &#8212;, pour sa "transf&#233;rabilit&#233;" d'un poste &#224; l'autre, &#224; condition de le formater dans un  standard de type FAT32... avec les limites que cela implique c&#244;t&#233; taille de disque. Ainsi donc, le plantage n'atteint pas l'ensemble du syst&#232;me. On peut &#224; la limite perdre un disque mais pas les deux. Ou alors, c'est vraiment la faute &#224; pas d'chance.

Tout &#231;a, c'est bien joli, mon p'tit tbr mais on est ici sur Mac ! 

Oui, je sais. Mais un disque qui plante (physiquement) se fiche de savoir s'il est sur Mac ou sur Windows. Il plante. D'o&#249; ma pr&#233;conisation du syst&#232;me &#224; double HDD (voire plus).

Je me suis assez &#233;tendu. D'autres &#233;lements sont &#224; prendre en consid&#233;ration, tels que... euh, "on sauvegarde sur le deuxi&#232;me HDD ?"

Non. Surtout pas. Enfin, chacun fait ce qu'il veut, n'est-ce pas ?

Conclusion :

- je choisis un HDD pour le syst&#232;me
-  je fais de m&#234;me pour les donn&#233;es
- je rajoute un troisi&#232;me HDD de taille cons&#233;quente ET j'y programme des sauvegardes compl&#232;tes et incr&#233;mentielles &#224; tempo fixe.

Petit rajout : en plus, certains fichiers de bonne taille, tels que les DiVX, n'aiment trop les partitionnement restreints. Il faut laisser "respirer" l'OS.

Ouf ! Vous pouvez respirer et vaquer &#224; vos occ...

- " Ben alors ? Y a plus personne ?"


----------



## r e m y (18 Mai 2007)

non... rien &#224; ajouter! Je partage ton avis &#224; 150&#37;

Un plantage soft sur un disque, je l'ai toujours r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; via des utilitaires (DiskWarrior aujourd'hui, Norton il y a bien longtemps du temps de mes Macs sous MacOS 7 puis 8).

Par contre, un plantage mat&#233;riel (pas encore eu le cas....mais &#231;a peut arriver n'importe quand), et c'est toutes les donn&#233;es qui d&#233;gagent (partitions ou pas)

Donc pour moi, pas de partitionnement et je fais des sauvegardes int&#233;grales &#224; fr&#233;quence hebdomadaires sur un disque externe d&#233;di&#233; (clone bootable de mon disque interne)


----------



## figaro (18 Mai 2007)

Hmm, je crois que tu m'as convaincu d'éviter le partitionnement tbr lol.

Suite aux nombreuses lectures sur le forum, j'ai décidé d'acheter un disque dur externe expres pour les sauvegardes ... ben je crois que c'est le bon choix lol.

Je pense que finalement je vais pas partitionner car je compte faire des sauvegardes au moins hebdomadaires de l'ensemble du disque et je ne crois pas que ce soit possible de faire un clone du disque entier si il est partitionné. Je me trompe peut être ?

A bientôt et merci à tous de prendre du temps pour me répondre.

p.s : merci Adrienhb dès que mes oraux se finissent je profiterai à fond de mes vacs


----------



## MamaCass (18 Mai 2007)

Avec CCC ou SuperDuper il faut que ton disque externe est au moins la m&#234;me capacit&#233; que l'interne


----------



## figaro (18 Mai 2007)

Salut MamaCass !

J'en profite pour te dire que ton site est très bien fait, en sachant que tu dois déjà le savoir puisque j'ai remarqué que je suis pas le seul à te le dire  (cf : forum+ton livre d'or).

Normalement mon disque de MBP sera de 160 Go et mon disque dur externe est de 250 Go car j'ai pensé que les sauvegardes incrementielles prenaient un peu plus de place .

Je ne me suis renseigné que sur superduper pour le moment mais je vais faire des recherches sur les autres solutions, à savoir CCC que tu me conseilles et Synk que Adrienhb m'a conseillé.


----------



## daffyb (18 Mai 2007)

SuperDuper est mieux que CCC qui ne fais pas une copie EXACTE. Sans vouloir dire de b&#234;tises, je crois que certaines ressources ne sont pas copi&#233;es par CCC.


----------



## figaro (18 Mai 2007)

Merci daffyb, tu restreinds mes recherches à Synk lol


----------



## tbr (18 Mai 2007)

figaro > de rien pour les conseils. 

Bonnes sauvegardes, et ne les oublie pas avec le temps car c'est, telle une des lois de Murphy, toujours au pire moment qu'on a malencontreusement oublié de faire celle qu'on repoussait aux calendes grecques (expérience perso, encore une fois)


----------



## MamaCass (18 Mai 2007)

daffyb a dit:


> SuperDuper est mieux que CCC qui ne fais pas une copie EXACTE. Sans vouloir dire de bêtises, je crois que certaines ressources ne sont pas copiées par CCC.



Tout à fait d'accord, de plus SuperDuper ! est en UB donc


----------



## nekura (18 Mai 2007)

Je livre un peu en vrac mes expériences en la matière :

1/ Le problème avec le partitionnement, c'est qu'il y a toujours un moment où l'une des partitions va se retrouver trop petite par rapport à l'usage que tu vas en faire, alors qu'une autre sera démesurément trop grande... Et ça fait râler.

2/ Je partitionnais autrefois mes disques, pour simplifier la conservation de mes données lorsque j'installais une nouvelle version de l'OS. Au final, j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion que c'était beaucoup de tracas pour rien, et maintenant je ne partitionne plus pour séparer mes données du reste. J'ai bien toujours une partition, mais c'est pour Bootcamp, et j'envisage de la transférer sur un petit disque externe dédié.

Par contre, j'ai également un autre disque externe où je fais mes sauvegardes, et qui me sert également d'espace de transit temporaire pour mes données non sauvegardées lorsque j'effectue une réinstallation 'clean' d'un OS sur la machine.


----------



## figaro (19 Mai 2007)

Bon c'est décidé, vous m'avez convaincu : pas de partionnement, mais sauvegarde automatique programmée (faudra par contre que je pense à brancher le DD externe à l'heure programmée !), avec SuperDuper qui semble être le meilleur compromis !

Super communauté, j'en peux plus d'attendre d'être "l'un des vôtre" lol (je veux dire par là d'avoir moi aussi un OS X chez moua


----------

